# So now they are all "apps" ???



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

OK, call me an old fart, which is a bit ironic considering I am talking personal computers which ain't really that old.

But having just gotten a new desktop (in itself the sign of an old fart) with win 8.1 (no not even beta testing "Threshold" - more oldfartdom), I was a bit surprised to seeing every user controlled program referred to as an "app"


WHY?

Do those that fleece our bank accounts prefer sexy marketing by using the pop culture street speak of 'apps' to make something seem popular by being 'new', rather than the old staid geek speak of "computer program" because it sounds too 'nerdy'.

I thought nerdy was trending .


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

It's 2015. The world spins faster. Ain't got time for long drawn out wastes of oxygen such as "computer program". In the time it takes you to say that, you coulda pry just done the takeoff with them ol fashioned things. Can't 'member wut they're called but people use to use em to scratch out words on paper or something to that effect. I think it starts with a "p" though. 

Kinda like people use to call things "roller covers". The race to the bottom has become so intense, that if u insist on speaking in Olde English, u won't be able to compete. Hence we refer to the aforementioned as a "nap". I.e. "Hey Gof(er) gimme half inch nap, stat!"


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

u prolly rite, ppl 2 bzy 2 spnd presis time on eng lang


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

daArch said:


> u prolly rite, ppl 2 bzy 2 spnd presis time on eng lang


Ur close, but prolly is now aka "pry".


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I DO agree though. Often times, the app is really no more than a shortcut. Pretty soon, everything will be called an app or a widget, then we are all most assuredly screwed.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I DO agree though. Often times, the app is really no more than a shortcut. Pretty soon, everything will be called an app or a widget, then we are all most assuredly screwed.


I still have no clue what a widget is:blink:


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

chrisn said:


> I still have no clue what a widget is:blink:



It's a perfect fusion between a thingymajig and watchamacallit.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

If it makes you better you can still call them applications.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

There's been a few changes in terminology over the years.

For what it's worth, Macintosh computers has always referred to them as "applications," whilst Windows has called them programs up until recently. Most mobile platforms quickly adopted the shortening "apps," and so the change happened when Windows 8 became an operating system for multiple platforms- phones, tablets, and desktops/laptops. Many developers adopted the term "apps" because it was quick to say, somewhat catchy, and very popular.

Nerd lessons on Paint Talk.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

I actually like Windows 8.1


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Cricket said:


> I actually like Windows 8.1


You're going to be disappointed by Windows 10, then 

On the bright side, the rest of us sane people will be overjoyed to have the Start menu back :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Woodford said:


> You're going to be disappointed by Windows 10, then
> 
> On the bright side, the rest of us sane people will be overjoyed to have the Start menu back :thumbup:


VERY easy solution to that. It's MAHHHHVAHHLOUS

http://www.classicshell.net/

I think it was the first thing I loaded on my new box. It will even give you the option of an XP like menu, but better.

This is it on my Win 7 machine


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

I have enough of the start menu to get to anything I need simply by right clicking on the windows icon in the lower left hand corner.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Cricket said:


> I have enough of the start menu to get to anything I need simply by right clicking on the windows icon in the lower left hand corner.


I *could* do just about anything from the command line. It just isn't easy, convenient, or intuitive.

I've seen that start menu skin before, but couldn't be arsed to use it. I use my laptop (MacBook) for most stuff since it's much more pleasant to use. Only thing I use my custom built PC for is gaming (oops, just reminded everyone I'm young again!).


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Cricket said:


> I have enough of the start menu to get to anything I need simply by right clicking on the windows icon in the lower left hand corner.


OR just boot right to Desktop and avoid the Metro thing unless you want it. Much help on the net as to how to do it. I did it and then forgot about it. And thos who like Metro, are more than welcome to use it :thumbsup:

UNLESS Drake never upgraded to 8.1


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

daArch said:


> OR just boot right to Desktop and avoid the Metro thing unless you want it. Much help on the net as to how to do it. I did it and then forgot about it. And thos who like Metro, are more than welcome to use it :thumbsup:
> 
> UNLESS Drake never upgraded to 8.1


Actually I went from not having Windows at all (except as a dual boot Windows 7 on my Mac, which I only rarely used) to 8.1. Of course, I've used Windows my whole life at work and in school, so I'm fairly familiar with both, but I never subjected myself to Windows 8 at home.

Generally speaking, there was very little wrong with Windows 8 for the casual user. It wasn't very "liked," but as a product, it was still equally as crappy as everything else Microsoft makes- not worse. It was only a major issue for "power users" who want something more out of their computer and were majorly inconvenienced by its clutter.


----------



## Picky_Painter (May 12, 2015)

as a member of the power user group... windows 7 is the 'new xp' Windows 7 works... its fast, and refined.

Windows 8 is a disaster but this goes hand in hand with M$ releases


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> VERY easy solution to that. It's MAHHHHVAHHLOUS
> 
> http://www.classicshell.net/
> 
> ...


It most certainly WAS the first thing I loaded on mine. It's still not exactly like the old windows but sure beats win 8 and learning all that new stuff


----------



## Picky_Painter (May 12, 2015)

MS is trying to be more like Apple.... FAIL

Win 8 is a FAIL

win9 should be a winner... like XP and 7.... both ops have massive saturation both have massive product support both are extremely solid...

I was bone in the 80's win 95 and run on like 15 files... cant reboot, but you can delete all but 15 files... win 98 same thing, same thing... XP needs 27 if I recall... It took ALOT for my to move to win 7...

7 is a solid OS, it rivals XP in its ability to adapt to new threats. And is comparable to OSX to its ability handle threats, and reheal its self with very little user involvement


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Picky_Painter said:


> MS is trying to be more like Apple.... FAIL
> 
> Win 8 is a FAIL
> 
> ...


win 9 is such a winner, it will never make it to the starting line. :whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Woodford said:


> Actually I went from not having Windows at all (except as a dual boot Windows 7 on my Mac, which I only rarely used) to 8.1. Of course, I've used Windows my whole life at work and in school, so I'm fairly familiar with both, but I never subjected myself to Windows 8 at home.
> 
> Generally speaking, there was very little wrong with Windows 8 for the casual user. It wasn't very "liked," but as a product, it was still equally as crappy as everything else Microsoft makes- not worse. It was only a major issue for "power users" who want something more out of their computer and were majorly inconvenienced by its clutter.


Drake,

Don't get me wrong, I really do not have much good to say about the evil empire (EITHER of them - MS and Apple)

But at least Windoze is customizable.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I kinda like the whole metro thingy on windows 8. That being said I do miss the way previous versions had the control panel setup. I'm excited to see windows 10 when it rolls out.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wake up people! It's all designed to keep you planted in the virtual Maya. As if the illusion we call reality wasn't difficult enough to navigate in.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Wake up people! It's all designed to keep you planted in the virtual Maya. As if the illusion we call reality wasn't difficult enough to navigate in.


Ah so true, BUT, our v-reality has a "shut down" option if it gets too unnavigable :thumbsup:


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

daArch said:


> Drake,
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I really do not have much good to say about the evil empire (EITHER of them - MS and Apple)
> 
> But at least Windoze is customizable.


Windows has some very shallow customization options... you can make the bar transparent or translucent! You can change how the cursor looks!

But by all that's holy don't you dare try to stop Windows Defender from holding your hand in everything you do. In reality, Apple's OSs have always given much more freedom to the user. There might not be quite as many look and feel options on the surface, but everything else for more involved users is much easier.

Of course, if customization is your goal, Linux is out there and Ubuntu is more user friendly than it's ever been, with essentially infinite customization.

There's no right answer to what OS to use that fits for everyone. They each have something to offer to different people.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

We've come a long way from DOS v3.0 which is what I was learning when I sold computers back in my university days.

xcopy *.* C:\dos\system /e /s


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> We've come a long way from DOS v3.0 which is what I was learning when I sold computers back in my university days.
> 
> xcopy *.* C:\dos\system /e /s


OK, Mr old fart DOS geek :whistling2:, WHAT does the 'D' in DOS really stand for?

(no you may NOT cheat by searching - and NO, it originally did NOT stand for 'Disk'. I'll give you a hint, when IBM hired MS to write the OS, the original name was QDOS)


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Woodford said:


> Windows has some very shallow customization options... you can make the bar transparent or translucent! You can change how the cursor looks!
> 
> But by all that's holy don't you dare try to stop Windows Defender from holding your hand in everything you do. In reality, Apple's OSs have always given much more freedom to the user. There might not be quite as many look and feel options on the surface, but everything else for more involved users is much easier.
> 
> ...



I agree that there's an OS for each individual. and THAT's where I'll leave the agreement


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

One of our customers last name is Appe and they worked for Microsoft (retired now). I have often wondered if App's were named after him. He was the top guy in charge of world wide sales from pretty much start until he retired 20 years ago.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

daArch said:


> OK, Mr old fart DOS geek :whistling2:, WHAT does the 'D' in DOS really stand for?
> 
> (no you may NOT cheat by searching - and NO, it originally did NOT stand for 'Disk'. I'll give you a hint, when IBM hired MS to write the OS, the original name was QDOS)


Got me on that one if it's not "disk operating system". That's what I was always told it was. I do fondly remember when DOS 4.0 came out and had support for those new things called mice. Not that you could do much with them at the time.

You sure you've always been a painter/paper hanger?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Got me on that one if it's not "disk operating system". That's what I was always told it was. I do fondly remember when DOS 4.0 came out and had support for those new things called mice. Not that you could do much with them at the time.
> 
> You sure you've always been a painter/paper hanger?


Absolutely not, once I was smart :whistling2:

Anywho, because of legalities and licensing, the first OS for the IBM PC from MS (actually from Seattle Computer Products) was called "Quick and Dirty Operating System", so in fact the "D" originally stood for 'Dirty'


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Got me on that one if it's not "disk operating system". That's what I was always told it was. I do fondly remember when DOS 4.0 came out and had support for those new things called mice. Not that you could do much with them at the time.
> 
> You sure you've always been a painter/paper hanger?


Ah yes, the good old days when Microsoft could flagrantly steal technology like the mouse from other companies when they had no right whatsoever to it and get away with it. Wait... it's still that way today! 

Apple bought mouse copyright from Xerox... Microsoft then proceeded to just... take it. No wonder they used to be worth more- making money is easy when you steal it :jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Woodford said:


> Ah yes, the good old days when Microsoft could flagrantly steal technology like the mouse from other companies when they had no right whatsoever to it and get away with it. Wait... it's still that way today!
> 
> Apple bought mouse copyright from Xerox... Microsoft then proceeded to just... take it. No wonder they used to be worth more- making money is easy when you steal it :jester:


Sooooo, you're saying M$ REALLY stands for "Mouse Stealer" :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Paintamania (Aug 15, 2015)

daArch said:


> OK, call me an old fart, which is a bit ironic considering I am talking personal computers which ain't really that old.
> 
> But having just gotten a new desktop (in itself the sign of an old fart) with win 8.1 (no not even beta testing "Threshold" - more oldfartdom), I was a bit surprised to seeing every user controlled program referred to as an "app"
> 
> ...


I found this annoying aswell.

But I think its because they are trying to blur the lines between computer and smartphone.

You notice how the android smartphones have whats called "apps"?

Well now androids have windows operating system that has the same interface as windows 8.1










See so my conspiracy theory is they are trying to phase out the personal computer. And make it less functional and more about apps and games.

I personally do not like windows 8.1 and think there was nothing wrong with windows 98... but im just an old soul.


----------



## Paintamania (Aug 15, 2015)

daArch said:


> win 9 is such a winner, it will never make it to the starting line. :whistling2:


Im pretty sure theres already a windows 10! When is it gonna stop!!!??


----------



## Paintamania (Aug 15, 2015)

CApainter said:


> Wake up people! It's all designed to keep you planted in the virtual Maya. As if the illusion we call reality wasn't difficult enough to navigate in.


LOL! I cant stand the new navigation system.. if it aint broke done fix it.


----------

